# Virtual pumpkin carving. LOL



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

This was kinda Funny

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/sabotage/pumpkin_carve.asp


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Good one. I jumped, I admit it.


----------



## RikkiFin (Sep 8, 2005)

LOVED IT!.....too funny


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

LMAO! Scared the pumpkin guts out me! Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## ClusterOne (Feb 8, 2004)

That was awesome...heehee....anybody have any more like that? there was a great one a couple years back, it was a pic of a old kitchen, telling you to look out the window to see the ghost, then WHAM!! I loved that one, cant find it anymore though, my wife still hits me when I mention it!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

ClusterOne said:


> That was awesome...heehee....anybody have any more like that? there was a great one a couple years back, it was a pic of a old kitchen, telling you to look out the window to see the ghost, then WHAM!! I loved that one, cant find it anymore though, my wife still hits me when I mention it!


Was it this one? http://www.ripperd.com/ftp/admins/whatswrong.swf

or check out the great commercials on this site http://www.k-fee.com/index.php?id=42&type=10


----------



## TearyThunder (Aug 16, 2005)

Here's another one:

http://members.home.nl/saen/Special/zoeken.html

Can you find the 3 differences?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! Those are cool.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

How can i still get scared when I know whats coming? Good grief! I am pathetic!


----------



## miketom (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL!!! Love it!!! Thanks! Got more?


----------



## ClusterOne (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, that was the one. Gets me every time!! Teehee, can't wait to show all those other ones to my wife, its worth getting smacked!!


----------

